# Laptop won't power-up (DELL D600)



## rathfon (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey everyone, first timer -- been reading around here for a little while but now that I have a problem I figured I'd have to jump in, hah.

I have a Dell D600 that I eventually didn't have much use for so it just sat around.

Recently, I had went to use it and noticed I couldn't get it to power up. Now it did sit odd sometimes with a little bit of gravity/pressure pulling on the power cord before when I did use it, possibly a bit downwards for atleast a few hours a day. Now I did try a different power adapter and it still wouldn't. I had read a few stories about the Dell power jacks coming loose, so I figured I'd investigate further.

I did disassemble the laptop except for take the motherboard out of the casing, and I did test the voltage going to the power jack on the inside -- to which it seemed the power was coming through it fine, but I may be wrong. 

I was going to buy a new power jack and solder a new one on but I'd figure I'd come on here and see if you guys had any leads/opinions/suggestions on what I should do? I've taken laptops apart before, very handle with desktops, but laptops being so SFF are a bit different. And me and electricity aren't the best of friends sometimes, so I figured I'd ask. 

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like a broken power jack. You may want to try resoldering the old one 1st. If that does not work, you can order one.


----------



## chatif (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello did you finally find a fix?

I have the same problem except that the light on my power adapter goes OFF as soon as I connect it to the power jack on my D600. Laptop won't come on. It seems to me to be a short-circuit case. Is there a way to get this fixed?

Thanks


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

chatif if you think there is a short on the mainboard the only way to fix it is a new mainboard,there are alot on ebay that are used but might be worth it as a new one will be quite costly.


----------



## chiquito (Mar 11, 2008)

any one know the layout of the power supply sections for the dell c600/500 latitude. The jack came off with the part of the board. it crack right on the pad of the ---o---o--- I mean jack with board intact.

I was able to solder hard wired the two of the 3 pins, the 3rd pin is a line that is connect to the jack and is communications lead to the somewhere on the board to tell it that U need a dell power/charger adapter... if u use different one it will not power up or charger the battery... does anyone know where the 3rd pin goes... U will notice that the connector needs to be a 3 pin too. 

hope someone can help..... n hope this will help u test the 3 pins on the board of ur laptop and make sure that these make proper contact 

t


----------



## aronas (Aug 21, 2008)

chatif said:


> Hello did you finally find a fix?
> 
> I have the same problem except that the light on my power adapter goes OFF as soon as I connect it to the power jack on my D600. Laptop won't come on. It seems to me to be a short-circuit case. Is there a way to get this fixed?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Chatif, Hi everyone, 
I Have exactly the same issue with my Laptop Dell D 600, power adapter goes off as soon it's connect to the power jack.

CHATIF if your problem is fixed, would you tell what did u do....


----------



## JamesBB (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello aronas,

I have the same issue now. Could you please what you did to fix this ?

Appreciate your response !


----------

